# GEORGIA BBQ?



## LarryWolfe (Jan 14, 2005)

Man that sounds great and super convenient for everyone! Let me know when you are planning so I can put in for leave!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Larry, Where the hell is Georgia anyway?  :smt017


----------



## ROB O (Jan 14, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, Where the hell is Georgia anyway?  :smt017



I'm pretty sure it's in Russia.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 15, 2005)

Russia, why would you go there...seems kina far from where everyone is.  Well, in any event, please post the results and the minuets if it goes down!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 15, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Russia, why would you go there...seems kina far from where everyone is.  Well, in any event, please post the results and the minuets if it goes down!!



So says the fellow from Ohio! :finga:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 15, 2005)

Well Nick, it's true.......Ohio is no New Yawk...........Thank God!! ;-) WM


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well Nick, it's true.......Ohio is no New Yawk...........Thank God!! ;-) WM



Our thoughts exactly!!!  :smt070


----------



## ROB O (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Nick,  

Give 'em a break huh?  They're tring as hard as they can. :smt064


----------

